# dovetail Fret saw or?



## brown down (Mar 11, 2015)

what do you all use for a handsaw on dovetails? I am currently using a fret saw which is a bit slow. I see a lot of people use bow saws and have seen paul sellers use a coping saw? Ive tried using a coping saw but the blade is to thick for my liking! oh and I am constantly snapping fret saw blades!!!


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 11, 2015)

i use a lie Nielsen or a disston backsaw then clean up with chisels

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 11, 2015)

I use a Lee Valley dovetail saw to make my initial cuts, clean out most of the waste with a bow or coping saw, then clean out and pare to the line with chisels. Some people will skip the step of sawing out most of the waste and just use a chisel to do it once the initial cuts with a dovetail saw are made.

The _real_ discussion is pins or tails first.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

I used a dozuki starting out and got pretty good at handcuts with it. But unlike many pull saw fans I do not reject western push saws. I have an 8" Crown made in Sheffield UK which is a damned good saw and I could probably cut just as precisely with it as I did my dozuki - but I would have to cut a few hundred te get back in the swing of it I'm sure since it's been so long since I have cut them regularly. 

If you try a Japanese pull saw, watch this video first so you're an informed buyer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff, are you cutting the DT's with a fret saw, or cleaning out the waste with it?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2015)

I use LN dovetail saw but then cut kerfs in waste with band saw. The remaining waste cleans up fast with a sharp chisel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Mar 11, 2015)

Brink said:


> Jeff, are you cutting the DT's with a fret saw, or cleaning out the waste with it?



Im cleaning out the waste with the fret saw than finishing off with chisels. I should have phrased this better My BAD!!! I have 2 VERITAS dovetail saws and a Disston tenon saw! I also have one of those jap saws and looooooove it! My question for handsaws was pointed toward waste removal! I am snapping fret saw blades like crazy. I see a lot of guys use bow saws and coping saws. Is there a blade that is small enough for a bow or coping saw that can be manipulated in that thin kerf to remove the waste?


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2015)

I use a super cheap hardware store coping saw to cut away the waste. I'm thinking you might be trying to turn the blade in the DT saw kerf and twisting it. I found that making a swooping cut eliminates the twist in the blade.

Not my pic, but similar to what I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Mar 12, 2015)

The blades I have for that fret saw are very small which twist in the kerf.. I think my issue lies when trying to remove heavy stock with a very small blade! I will give that a try with my coping saw and see how it works I don't see myself snapping coping blades and if it works it will give me an excuse to build a small bow saw..


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2015)

brown down said:


> The blades I have for that fret saw are very small which twist in the kerf.. I think my issue lies when trying to remove heavy stock with a very small blade! I will give that a try with my coping saw and see how it works I don't see myself snapping coping blades and if it works it will give me an excuse to build a small bow saw..



How thick is wood and what kind of wood?


----------



## brown down (Mar 12, 2015)

mostly maple, cherry and walnut that range from ⅜ -¾ thick. maybe I am being too aggressive and impatient! I may give the bandsaw a go as well. what blade are you running on your saw when doing dovetails?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2015)

brown down said:


> mostly maple, cherry and walnut that range from ⅜ -¾ thick. maybe I am being too aggressive and impatient! I may give the bandsaw a go as well. what blade are you running on your saw when doing dovetails?



What ever blade I have on. But I prefer the 1" carbide tip- it has a wider kerf. I will take a picture today of how I use it. I find it effective with thicker wood. I am making 2 pantry drawer/shelf out of 3/4" hard maple.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2015)

Not much to see but It sure cleans up easy.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff I prefer chisels for cleanup. I tried coping saws (same as a fret saw really) but I prefer a chisel. Whatever works best for you is the thing to use. You just have to use them all and find your preference.

Mike that bench is too pretty need some gouges in it please.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Jeff I prefer chisels for cleanup. I tried coping saws (same as a fret saw really) but I prefer a chisel. Whatever works best for you is the thing to use. You just have to use them all and find your preference.
> 
> Mike that bench is too pretty need some gouges in it please.


 
I am working at it but the hard maple top is pretty tough..................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Mar 12, 2015)

kevin I've tried that way! it takes longer or did back then when I tried. altho back then my sharpening skills weren't what they are now. I will give it another whirl. no differene in that or doing a half blind dovetail same thing
Mike that would be the inside of the sockets or pins looking down correct? mike thats not a bad idea, its just minor chisel work from there.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2015)

brown down said:


> kevin I've tried that way! it takes longer or did back then when I tried. altho back then my sharpening skills weren't what they are now. I will give it another whirl. no differene in that or doing a half blind dovetail same thing
> Mike that would be the inside of the sockets or pins looking down correct? mike thats not a bad idea, its just minor chisel work from there.



Pins- but I do the same on both. It is very minor chisel work. Really works well on thicker stuff. Give the wood somewhere to go. I know in the world of "It must be done with hand tools" it is cheating but nobody can tell once they are done what you did with the waste. I was never really good at rules...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------

